# pest control



## agaric1 (Apr 30, 2017)

I am in east Tennessee and I am having trouble with a certain pest right now. It is the grape can girdler. I have been checking out information, like pdf's from various universities and etc., but they usually seem to just call them a minor pest and do not really recommend spraying. No articles are citing any particular sprays for them from what I have bee researching. They have cost me several small grape bunches already and I just do not want any more to be lost.
I have used some ortho stuff but I am seeing the bugs moving around like 5 mins after I spray them. Seems ineffective.
Can anyone recommend anything? Hopefully something home depot might have?


----------



## jenkinsr (Apr 30, 2017)

Seven or Neem oil


----------



## agaric1 (May 1, 2017)

I will give that a try. Thanks


----------



## pooldude (May 2, 2017)

i don't have that particular pest but i use stylet oil to control pests and mildew. it is food grade organic method that you can use all the way to harvest. similar to neem oil got mine online.


----------



## Cowdar_69 (May 12, 2017)

This post was very informative but I have just shifted in a shared rented apartment and saw symptoms of bedbugs in store room. I am really worried about them so want to kill them off but don’t want to hire any service. It will be helpful if you can suggest effective method that I can try on my own.


----------



## Masbustelo (May 12, 2017)

What I have read is that you should tape off with plastic and duct tape the windows and doors. Then with a propane tank and burner they can be done away with. http://www.vdacs.virginia.gov/pdf/bb-heat1.pdf


----------

